# Open placement of G-J tube



## kbolton1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Can anyone help me identify the correct code(s) for the open placement of a feeding gastro-jejunostomy tube, both as a stand-alone procedure and when done with another procedure? 

Thank you,
Kathleen Bolton


----------



## april.josey (Nov 1, 2013)

You would use 43820 or 43825, depending on whether or not a vagotomy (surgical cutting of the vagus nerve) was performed.  Neither code is listed as a separate procedure, so you would just need to check bundling edits to see whether they can be billed with other procedures.


----------

